# Anyone ever fly fished tampa bay?



## Levi21 (Aug 17, 2020)

loooking to see if anyone has every fished tampa bay with a fly rod , if so when and what kind of bait


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I've never used bait when fly fishing Tampa Bay, only flies.


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

I usually fish around the skyway bridge, and secret is I tip my flies with bits of live shrimp. Don’t forget to chum.


----------



## Levi21 (Aug 17, 2020)

Snookdaddy said:


> I've never used bait when fly fishing Tampa Bay, only flies.


Haha that’s true kinda what I meant I guess but did it wrong lol what kinda flies does everyone use


----------



## Levi21 (Aug 17, 2020)

TarponMac said:


> I usually fish around the skyway bridge, and secret is I tip my flies with bits of live shrimp. Don’t forget to chum.


What kinda flys you use? I’ve seen a lot of people using plug types


----------



## Levi21 (Aug 17, 2020)

TarponMac said:


> I use a clowser with bits of live or dead shrimp on it.


Is there a certain time of year you fish , what are you targeting out of curiosity


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Lol.

So I'll throw my two cents in. Shrimp and crab flies in the winter after the bait leaves. If there's pilchards still around something that looks like those in color and size. There was a good post a few weeks back about using streamers in Tampa Bay. Look it up via search. Tampa Bay is as tough as the fishing gets. Stay positive you'll get it.


----------



## 17hpxt89 (Aug 24, 2019)

Soak the fly in gulp juice


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

Jesus, please do not put shrimp or Gulp juice on your flies. Please have some dignity. As Jason said baitfish patterns when they are on baitfish and shrimp/crab patterns when they are not. Tampa is some of the most difficult fishing but also the most rewarding. Whatever you do please leave the area better than you found it. Good luck and just get out there and fish.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

TarponMac said:


> listen my Instagram followers don’t know the difference when I put my fly rod on my shoulders


Hey you got to do what you got to do for the gram. Just ask BlacktipH!


----------

